# Alien 3 Expanded Score



## Niah2 (Mar 4, 2019)

https://www.musicbox-records.com/en/cd-soundtracks/6049-alien-3-expanded.html

Does anyone have this?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, killer release, super interesting soundtrack.


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes- I love it.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldenthals score is just magnificent piece of art and imo extremely underrated.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 4, 2019)

Agreed, such beautiful and powerful music.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 4, 2019)

I love the original best, but Goldenthal kind of took the avante-garde from Goldsmith and ran with it. 

Elliot totally pulls it off imo.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 4, 2019)

It is certainly a soundtrack that I keep coming back over and over and still find something new (like throat-singing for example...).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 5, 2019)

Niah2 said:


> It is certainly a soundtrack that I keep coming back over and over and still find something new (like throat-singing for example...).



Damn, I've been trying to throat-sing the score since yesterday...how _do_ you do it?


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------

